# Lange vs. Salomon ski boots



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone have any personal experience with the Lange World Cup 120 or Salomon Impact 10 ski boots?

Anyone consider these boots and go with something else instead?

How about the Lange Fluid 120?  More of an all-mountain boot?  I'm 6' 6", 205 lbs, by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## NESkibum (Mar 20, 2008)

What is your foot like? Do you have a wide, narrow or medium foot? As for Lange, both are the same in flex. The Fluid 120 has a 100mm last and the Comp 120 is 97 so it would depend on what feels better to you in the forefoot. As for the Salomon, I don't have the last specs to give you. As for other boots in the category you can try a Nordica Speedmachine or Supercharger and a Technica Diablo.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 21, 2008)

NESkibum said:


> What is your foot like? Do you have a wide, narrow or medium foot? As for Lange, both are the same in flex. The Fluid 120 has a 100mm last and the Comp 120 is 97 so it would depend on what feels better to you in the forefoot. As for the Salomon, I don't have the last specs to give you. As for other boots in the category you can try a Nordica Speedmachine or Supercharger and a Technica Diablo.





Thanks.  I have an average width foot, I think.  Maybe a tad narrow, since I've happily worn Langes the past 3 or 4 times I've bought boots.

When you say the Fluid 120 and the World Cup 120 have the same flex, then what differentiates them?  Do you think maybe the Fluid 120 might be more of an all-mountain boot, and the Word Cup 120 more of an on-piste tight-turn specialist?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2008)

I ski on Lange World Cup 120s. I really like them. They grip like a vise especially around the heel area. If your objective is to get a tight-fitting boot to eliminate the "slop" around your foot, this is it. It's pretty stiff flexing but it's still not Lange's race/plug model (the WC 130 and 150 are those). The 120s, I think, are meant to be "forgiving" race boots or more all-mountain models compared to the plugs. The cuff height is pretty high and there's a lot of forward lean. I've taken off the rear spoiler to take away some of the lean and give me more space (my calves are big).

Langes are really meant for a thinner foot so, if you have a wide foot, you may want to consider other brands. The 120s are 98mm at the ball of the foot. I have a thinnish foot and the fit is good -- though my inner foot will occasionally ache if I do a lot of rotary motion. This probably means that I have a hot spot that I need to see Jeff Bokum for. It took me quite a while to break them in. They're also pretty tough to take off when cold. Walk around the lodge for a bit before you remove them.

I think, skill-wise, I achieved a lot breakthroughs this year. Aside from constant repetition, I credit my Langes for that -- great responsiveness and it gives you a good "connection" to the ski. I would recommend them.

I can't speak for the Salomon boots but when I was exploring boot options at the start of the season, I asked Jeff B. whether I should get these Langes or a Salomon Falcon 10. Based on my stats and what I wanted to do, he recommended the Langes. To each his own, I know, but you may want to consult him too.

Regarding the Fluids, I think the difference is that it's 100mm at the ball of the foot and has some shock absorbing material under the boot board. It may be a more all-mountain model than the WC and will be more comfortable on the jumps.

Hope that's helpful. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2008)

You really need to try on those two boots because the fit is a world apart. I ski on a pair of X-Wave 10s which I understand the Impact has replaced. When I got my boots fit, I tried on the comparable Lange boot in their lineup and couldn't get the boot off my foot fast enough. Not because it is a bad boot, it just didn't fit my feet. You seem to be comparing a race boot (the Lange) with a top level all mountain (the Salomon). Salomon offers the Falcon which is more race/hard pack oriented. Regardless, you need to try them on to make the call because the fits are way different on these two brands.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for your helpful thoughts/comments.  I went with the Langes out of habit.  This pair is now my 4th in a row.  The right boot fits like a glove, but the left one is a little funky.  I'm thinking I'll get the boot expanded a little within the shell if it doesn't give after a day or two on the slopes.


----------



## mishka (Mar 27, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I went with the Langes out of habit.  This pair is now my 4th in a row.  .




what model did you get?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 28, 2008)

mishka said:


> what model did you get?




World Cup 120 (same look as the 130 below....)


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 28, 2008)

NIce! Enjoy your crazy blues!


----------

